

DocType HTML5 is a series of HTML5 conferences in India - jace
http://www.doctypehtml5.in

======
jace
I'm the organizer, and I'm happy to take questions or suggestions

~~~
lyime
Are you looking for speakers? I might be flying into India in december and
would be interested in checking it out. Let me know. Contact info in profile.

~~~
jace
Yes indeed. Sending you a twitter @reply.

